# PM1900 Dust Collector - Collector Bag Leaking



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

PM1900 Dust Collector - Collector Bag Leaking
I have a Powermatic PM1900 and both collector bags are leaking fine dust. Is anyone else having this problem? The unit is equipped with canister filters and collection bags which are heavy clear plastic. There are no holes in the bags and I have installed them multiple times. PM technical support did not have any ideas other than to install the bags according to the manual. I must be doing something wrong installing the bags or these units leak fine dust by design. I can see traces of dust leaking where the bags are secured to the steel housing by the fabric covered spring steel rings. Any ideas how I can eliminate the leak?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

One thing I did was wrap duct tape around the steel housing where the bag clamps on. Not just 1 layer, but several (I think I used 3-4, and it was the heavier tape). This gives the clamp a soft surface to push the bag into, seemed to work for me. If your bags fit tight, you can put to much tape on making it a beyitch to get the bag over it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

But…..sometimes there are a few little things we can do to try to prevent it, if possible…..For instance: This is what I did to mine to help releave the dust…..I have an old Delta 50-850 d.c. that I've had for about 15-16 years, and it has a concave or conical lip on the inside wall….I tried several things to stop the dust…..First, I bought a Wynn filter canister, then built a "doughnut" to sit on top of the collector, and set the canister on top of the doughnut…..I made the doughnut out of 3/4" birch plywood, and cut a hole big enough for the dust to escape down in the bag, yet have enough lip on the doughnet for the canister to just sit on…I did clamp the doughnut down to the inside lip of the d.c. with small clamps, just to keep it snug….One important thing I did: I routed a grove about 3/8" wide, and about 3/8" deep to "sit on the lip" to keep the doughnut in place…...The doughnut seals the top of the d.c., and no dust escapes….Keep the canister clean by going around it, and tapping on it gently, or use an air hose to blow the dust down into the bag…..Works for me…
Here's a couple of picyures to kind of help with the explanation…...

I really believe at one time or another, these d.c. are going to leak fine dust…..Just no way to get around it…


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rick D, how is your bottom collector bag attached to the steel housing?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Look at the first picture at the top…..You will see the black metal band that goes around the metal housing, and straps down with a buckle to draw it tight…....like a metal belt and buckle…It sits in a groove all the way around the d.c…...Sorry about the pictures and infromation….It got turned upside down someway or another…....but you get the idea…....The wood doughnut is what keeps the dust from escaping…...


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm pleased to report that my dust collectors are now collecting fines and not spreading them all over the shop. What I did was disassemble and seal all the bolted joints for the metal housing with clear caulk. Then I applied 1 1/4 inch wide camper mounting tape (self stick vinyl foam from the big box store) where the bag mounts to the collector. This was the most visible source of fine dust leaks especially under the clamp for the metal band that secures the bag. Problem solved!


----------

